# FanatiC (Horde/Malfurion) sucht Member zum Aufbau von 25er Raidgruppen



## Shirosan (13. April 2008)

Wir suchen nette und vor allem AKTIVE member, die Interesse daran haben, am Aufbau einer 25er Raidgruppe mitzuwirken. Wir suchen alle Klassen und Rassen, einzige Voraussetzung ist, dass ihr größtenteil Karaequip habt bzw über ähnliches Equip verfügt, so dass ZA und der Rest kein Problem darstellen.

Kara gehen wir nur noch selten, und wenn dann nur noch für Marken, da die meisten aktiven Member bereits den Großteil an Equip aus Kara haben.

Wir raiden fast nur am Wochenende, meistens Freitags und Sonntags. Es besteht kein Raidzwang, wenn ihr an einem Termin ausnahmsweise nicht könnt, werdet ihr nicht gleich gekickt. Allerdings sind wir keine "Auffanggilde", die alle Leute sammelt, die woanders nicht unterkommen. Momentan befinden wir uns in einer kleinen Umstrukturierungsphase (sprich wir suchen mehr aktive und entlassen inaktive Spieler). 

Voraussetzng für eine Mitgliedschaft sind ausreichendes Equip, Skill und vor allem PÜNKTLICHKEIT und ZUVERLÄSSIGKEIT. Ist das auf Malfurion so schwer zu finden? 

Bewerbungen bitte unter http://www.iphpbb3.com/forum/index.php?nxu=95700742nx9997 oder ingame an Icé (leader), Khrome, Sylvânas oder Kennykiller.


----------



## Shirosan (16. April 2008)

*schieb*


----------



## Shirosan (19. April 2008)

*nochmalschieb*


----------

